# Eye Infection



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, Khem has managed to pick conjunctivitis up from somewhere  I'm keen to take him to the vet tomorrow, but was just wondering if anyone knew whether human-grade chloramphenicol eye drops are safe for use in cats? I'm pretty sure of the diagnosis, and in the event of not being able to secure a vet slot on a Sunday I'd rather start treating it with _something_. Obviously, if anyone knows that this isn't safe (or indeed, if no-one is sure either way) then there's no way I'm risking it. Just wondered if anyone here had any experience with anything like this?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have used them. They are seemingly exactly the same as the human ones (so a vet once told me). I'm sure others will say don't use them though.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have used tea on my own eyes but not sure if you can use on cats??


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It's usually a 1% strength and I think the veterinary and human versions are the same. The reason not to use it is if you'd do so in place of taking the cat to the vet. Eye problems can be the manifestation of many an underlying condition in cats so always need checked out.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything you aren't sure of. If you want to bathe the cats eye tonight before you go to the vet use boiled cooled tapwater - I sometimes add a tiny bit of salt to it to bathe my Bobbin's eyes as he is prone to gunky eyes.


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm definitely contacting the vet either way - and more than likely taking him in. This is just in case of not being able to secure a slot last-minute on a Sunday, and not wanting to leave it any longer than necessary in case the infection gets out of control. I would always use the vet as the first port of call, this time being no exception


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Millie is prone to this and the vet told me to use Optrex infected eye drops for future flare ups....could you call the vet clinic and ask for their advice?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats perfectly safe to use, i use the ointment as it sooths the eye more.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I have used human grade chloramphenical and optrex infected eyes with no problems at all. Also I have wiped eyes with teabags which seem to work well on mildly sticky eyes, but stain white coats. Clearly these are all only occaisional use and not instead of a vet visit. The optrex infected eyes works well to sooth eyes the evening and morning before the vet visit if the problem is not severe, but if the eye was closed up or very sore I would phone the vet straight away for advise. 

Hope all is resolved quickly.


----------

